# Burstner i821 elegance. Control Panel



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi all

I have a DEFECT sign come up on the control panel. Does anyone have any ideas as to what this refers to.?


Just replaced the cab battery but it is still showing.

Any help please !!

thanks

Ed


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Burstner have installed a good few control panels over the years. What year is your van and what is the panel number. It will be very relevant in trying to help


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry I should have added that information. Its a 2010. but I dont know the panel number. I will check it out tomorrow. thanks for your post.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Just checked the control panel again and it is still reading 69ah DEFECT!. The panel number is DT220. 
Could it be a defective leisure battery? Anyone have any ideas.

thanks

Ed


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Just checked my PDF file on the DT220 and it says:

Full leisure battery capacity
is less than 50 % of the
default nominal capacity
setting. Battery has reached
the end of its working
life.

I thought if you replaced a battery and it had a different amp capacity then the setting in the panel menu had to be changed.

The above quote refers to the leisure batteries. As your van is 2010 I would think your batteries life was ok.

I think you can download a copy of the control panel from schaudt website.

Have a look at an earlier thread (no good at short links sorry)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-39971-schaudt.html+pin

Hope some of this helps


----------

